# remove login password



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like to remove the need to login every time I use my computer. I know all about control userpasswords2 it wont work on my pc because when netpliz opens the box is already unchecked.:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In an Admin Account: Control Panel> User Accounts> User Accounts> Manage Other accounts > Select the account you want to change > You'll have to type in the password for that account and leave the new word blank.

EDIT: As far as I know, only User Accounts can be set without a password. Not an Admin Account.


----------



## ahduncu (Feb 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> In an Admin Account: Control Panel> User Accounts> User Accounts> Manage Other accounts > Select the account you want to change > You'll have to type in the password for that account and leave the new word blank.
> 
> EDIT: As far as I know, only User Accounts can be set without a password. Not an Admin Account.


I have a local account which I have set as an administrator account. I did it by logging in to my Microsoft administrator account, selecting to change the local user account and changing it to an admin account.

In your user account on netplwiz, uncheck "user must use password..."


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Admin accounts do not need to login with a password. Whether you have a password or not, as stated, press the* Win* key+*R* in the *Run *box type *netplwiz* and press enter. Highlight your user name account and uncheck *Users Must enter a user name and password to use this computer.* Click *Apply*, then *OK* in the next window type your password twice, or, if you don't have one, leave it blank. Then restart the computer.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Corday that did'ent work couldent find anywhere to type the password. Spunk funk I said I had already tried netpliz the box was already unchecked.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it was unchecked, try entering the account at sign in by merely clicking "Enter" leaving PW blank.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

press the* Win* key+*R* in the *Run *box type *netplwiz* and press enter. Make sure your user name account is _Highlighted._ Now_ check_ *Users Must enter a user name and password to use this computer.* Click *Apply*, then *OK* in the next window type your password twice, or, if you don't have one, leave it blank. Log out, login. Now, go thru the same steps, except *Un*check *User Must Enter a Password* Then restart the computer.


----------

